# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Well Done Nedbank

## sneakie

I got a call from Nedbank Fraud. Someone had used my Card details for some online purchases. They stopped the transactions. I was not even aware that this had happened. Well done to Nedbanks fraud division. Strange thing is that the fraudster even bought tickets via Mango, did he not think that they would be able to trace him?

----------

